

Show HN: Hours, the Meeting ROI App - bryanmikaelian
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/apple-store/id1019885798?mt=8

======
bryanmikaelian
Author here. This was a small weekend project I did in an attempt to become
better at iOS development.

The math for the expenses is a little fuzzy using the following formula:
number of seconds in meeting * (burn per person / average number of US working
days in a month, in seconds), where burn per person = Company Burn Rate /
Number of Employees in Company. The app, for now, assumes there are about 20
working days per month.

There is definitely room for improvement on the formula (seeing as me and some
coworkers dreamt it up in a side conversation) but it is still funny to see
the results.

Hope you all enjoy it!

